# Center Support Bearing



## dtkana (Jun 10, 2013)

86.5 D21 4x4 single cab Z24i. Does anyone have ideas as to why a brand new center support bearing would be busted after only a few hundred miles at the most. Most was driving in 4x4 on rough terrain, but this is ridiculous. Could it be something throwing the drive shaft out of balance or a u-joint causing a wobble? I had no issues when I replaced it and saw nothing unusual in the removal or installation.


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Method of replacement is to mark everything before EXACTLY as it comes out,make sure it is "balanced",which is good insurance to follow and REPLACE EXACTLY as it was marked when it came out.This is as close as I can find for how to remove and replace one.You may have had the misfortune of getting a faulty one.Didn't know if it is allowed to embed so I hope it is permitted to help give you ideas as what may or may not have happened on your end.


----------



## dtkana (Jun 10, 2013)

I marked everything and it all went back as removed. I have ordered another. I will say it is the rubber bushing that has failed, not the actual bearing. The bushing is torn and allowing the bearing to wobble.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the shaft was out of balance that bad, or a U-joint was that bad, you should have felt the vibration while driving. If not, I would chalk it up to a low quality or faulty new part assuming it was installed properly.


----------



## dtkana (Jun 10, 2013)

It now appears bearing number 2 is coming apart after about 60 miles of highway driving. I am going to try this one more time with a lifetime bearing from a national parts chain this time. I have zero vibration after install and slowly I can feel the vibration begin and the rubber surrounding the bearing starts to break up. Once it starts to fail I only feel it first and second gear and then it all smooths out. When I say the bearing is failing it is actually the ribber surround, not the actual bearing.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

The driveshaft angles may need to be inspected. They are critical to smooth operation of the joints. I noticed the big tire numbers and was wondering if any sort of suspension lift or modification has been added. 

-R


----------



## dtkana (Jun 10, 2013)

No suspension modification or lift. From what I understand 31x10.5x15 tires were a factory option on the 4x4. I cannot see any angle issues with the naked eye. I am thinking I was buying cheap bearings. The one I installed yesterday seems much better built then the previous two.


----------



## 89d-21 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Center bearing*

My 89 4wd is doing the same. Center bearing was replaced due to shudder/vibration at take off 1st gear. Now the 2nd carrier is bad. Replacing carrier does not solve the symptom nor did replacing the clutch. What is the disease? I have all stock parts, tires etc. no modifications.


----------



## dtkana (Jun 10, 2013)

I still don't have the answer. My truck is a street legal deer lease vehicle so it is not a huge problem. The last one I installed I made sure was a lifetime guarantee from the local auto parts just in case I have to keep replacing it.


----------

